# Demagnetizing magnets



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there any way to demagnetize a magnet for a short period? I want to be put a magnet in my bag for it to be hard to open the zipper, and when I want, demagnetize the magnet to open the bag, but still have the magnet usable


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Basically no.

BG


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Electromagnet


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

what about metals? I heard you could magnetize a metal with a battery


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

lildragon555 said:


> what about metals? I heard you could magnetize a metal with a battery


That would be an electromaget.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you could try wrapping it up in lead ... lead is supposed to suppress magnetic fields. Perhaps a lead box ..

only way to have a magnet that can be switched on & Off is by using a voltage across a coil. The electromagnetic already mentioned


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Your zipper is probably not a ferrous metal


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

have you thought of placing a safety pin in the fabric, lengthwise, to impede "opening". unzipping action will be stopped and only opened by its removal.

try something like mothers used on diapers years ago.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

sandman55 said:


> Your zipper is probably not a ferrous metal


But you can put another metal on it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It probably really help to know what you are trying to secure.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh: Weller (aka Cooper tools) use Heat to Magnetise/Demagnetise their solder iron tips and operate a magnetic switch .. heat might be a very good deterrent for someone trying to open your zipper, including yourself! Not very advisable though since the iions work at over 300 degrees Celsius!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I (like most) use a simple padlock to secure the zippers of my luggage. You should note, locking your bag will only deter an "honest" thief. If he really intends to get into your bag, he'll be carrying something to cut through the side.


----------

